# Pentax ME battery dilemma



## sunshinedaydream

A friend of mine gave me a Pentax ME.  I looks like it works well, mint condition. Anyway, I was about to use it for the first time, and it seemed as if the batteries were dead.  I looked up which batteries this camera takes: silver-oxide MS76 such as energizer EPX76, panasonic SP76, duracell MS76, sanyo G13/MS76, or LR44.  I went to walgreens, and I got an energizer battery, which is supposed to replace LR44.  There was still no dot near the light meter.  Then, I tried the engergizer 357, which is supposed to replace the engergizer EPX76 and LR44.  The light meter still isn't working.  I have one more set that I'm going to try, which I doubt will work.  These are all 1.55v batteries.  Do I need a higher voltage? The only other ones that I saw that were 3v were way too large to fit in the camera. Should I go to a camera shop to purchase these? Does anyone know how many volts it take to power the light meter in this camera?
Thanks


----------



## sunshinedaydream

Wow, I JUST got it to work with some rayovac size 675 batteries.


----------



## The Dread Pirate Robins

It could be that the first batteries weren't making contact on the edges.  It could also be that the first batteries were not fitting tight in the spot, or it could just be that the very act of changing out batteries cleaned the contacts just enough to make a difference.

Adam


----------



## doobs

This happened to a friend of mine as well. I had an old ME that I hardly used so I traded him. The batteries I used to have in it worked, as did batteries that I still use in other cameras (I switched them out). However, I gave it to him with dead batteries. He went to a camera store and bought new ones, but they still didn't work. We aren't sure what the problem is though.

I'll tell him to pick up some of those batteries you got working in it, and see how it works.


----------



## sunshinedaydream

doobs said:


> This happened to a friend of mine as well. I had an old ME that I hardly used so I traded him. The batteries I used to have in it worked, as did batteries that I still use in other cameras (I switched them out). However, I gave it to him with dead batteries. He went to a camera store and bought new ones, but they still didn't work. We aren't sure what the problem is though.
> 
> I'll tell him to pick up some of those batteries you got working in it, and see how it works.


 
For sure, they sell them at walgreens. And tell him to make sure that he has properly turned it on by not only moving the film advance, but pushing the exposure button down halfway. The light meter should appear. good luck!


----------

